# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Zëvendësoni shkronjat

## skender76

Cdo shkronje eshte nje numer ku: a) A+A+A=BC; b) BC+BC+BC=EB. Cfare numrash jane A, B, C ed E?

----------


## Korbi999

Te gjitha germat zero do te ishte nje variant.

----------


## skender76

> Te gjitha germat zero do te ishte nje variant.


Duke qene se kemi shkronja te ndryshme do te thot qe edhe numrat jane te ndryshem. Pra nuk eshte e sakte.

----------


## Archicad

A = 8,

B = 2,

C = 4,

E = 7



A+A+A = BC,                       BC+BC+BC = EB  

8+8+8=  24,                       24+24+24 = 72 




Kjo duhet te jete zgjidhja...

----------


## skender76

> A = 8,
> 
> B = 2,
> 
> C = 4,
> 
> E = 7
> 
> 
> ...


Pergjigje e sakte. BRAVOO..

----------

